# Any PMPs here?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Any project managers here?

In my line of work (IT), it is becoming increasingly important for project managers to have a Project Management Professional (PMP) certification.

The PMP credential is governed by the Project Management Institute. (http://www.pmi.org)

Anyway, I just received my PMP certification this past Friday and am very happy to have that.

After being a project manager for quite a few years, it's nice to finally pick up the official credential.

I had studied the PMBOK guide and taken a bootcamp class before the exam, both of which helped a lot.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure there are at least two.  I remember them from the what do you do for a living thread.

Congratulations Harvey.  

deb


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations,  Harvey!

We just went through a complete systems overhaul (order management, warehouse management, and inventory systems).  I worked with a couple of project managers from our IT department throughout this process & have been amazed at the skills required to keep a project on task & on-time, and play diplomat also.  It is a difficult job.  I admire people who do that well.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Harvey-

Congrats on the certification.  My other half works for the government (USDA) and he took that certification 2004 and has had it since then.  I remember him studying for it.  After that he got a green belt in Six Sigma certification. And I believe now he's working on a black belt in Six Sigma.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Harvey!

You're amazing, everything you do!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only PMP's here are the ones PiMPing accessories.



Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only PMP's here are the ones PiMPing accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


People who have birthdays very soon should not make fun of the social secretary.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats Harvey, we all think you are amazing!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Harvey! You do all that and still have time to give us a playpen, just amazing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations Harvey. It sounds a lot more difficult and time consuming than make it sound.  

So what accessories will you be PiMPING this week?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats to you Harvey. Hard job, but I'm sure you can handle it.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm a PMP!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea for you, Harvey!!! 
[pat, pat, pat on the back]


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats, you have lots to be proud of


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Gratz Harvey! That certification takes a lot to achieve.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I'm thinking now of getting the next step up which is a PgMP - a Program Management Professional. That'll probably be a next-year-or-two thing for me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations Harvey!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only PMP's here are the ones PiMPing accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


LOL...  I chuckled when I saw the thread title because my mind saw the word "pimp!" I knew there had to be another explanation! 

Congrats, Harvey on your certification. My hubby is a project manager, but doesn't have time to do the certification thing... his company keeps him too busy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  Every time I see the subject, I also think PIMP!

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought "Portable Media Player"


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Every time I see the subject, I also think PIMP!





Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I thought "Portable Media Player"


ha ha! I think we can tell who the accessory divas are and who the geeks are  
(and a geek isn't a bad thing)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey,
I have been a project/program manager for quite a few years.
I finally broke down and took the test 4 or 5 years ago and so am also a PMI certified PMP.
In Fed Govt contracting it has become useful.  As is my level of clearance.
Congratulations on getting yours.  Now join a local chapter and go to some meetings.
They can be very worthwhile - especially in terms of networking.
There is a PMP group in Linkedin also.  But I ignore Plaxo.
I hope you make it to the DC KB thingy.  It would be fun to compare notes.


----------

